# Nothing more beautiful than the sounds of Nature



## Leann (May 8, 2022)

Spring is the perfect time to hear the sounds of the birds early in the morning then a few hours before sunset. Nothing, absolutely nothing, relaxes me more than to hear their "music".


----------



## CrowFlies (May 8, 2022)

i agree.  ive got two junipers outside and on the table a large water bowl and a large seed pan
for all the traveling birds.

ive got doves in the tree outside the bdrm window and i can see them and watch thru binocs too.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2022)

Nature is great!  We live in a nice forest, and have all sorts of birds and critters.  I like to watch the deer roaming through the yard and meadow.  This morning there were 4 of them munching grass and taking a drink from the birdbath.  Watching the squirrels scampering around is entertaining.  The hummingbirds arrived a couple of weeks ago, and they buzz around us if we're out on the porch.  

The best thing is the lack of noise, and the clean air....No traffic, no pollution.  I can hear a dog barking a mile away.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2022)

Leann said:


> Spring is the perfect time to hear the sounds of the birds early in the morning then a few hours before sunset. Nothing, absolutely nothing, relaxes me more than to hear their "music".


I couldn't agree more.  I absolutely love nature, all sounds of nature, including the sweet songs of the birds.  There are a lot of birds where I live, and we go to the woods and in the mountains camping and enjoy seeing and hearing different ones.  I did not listen to this whole video, but it looked like it would be nice to watch and hear.


----------



## dseag2 (May 8, 2022)

We have a bird feeder in our courtyard to keep the cats entertained.  I frequently spend time out there and listen to the birds chirping.  We have Bluebirds, Scarlet Tanagers, Doves and Whippoorwills that regularly visit.  I also walk around a nearby lake and really enjoy the birds.  I once encountered a group of parakeets.  I don't ever remember hearing the sound of birds when I was working.  I continue to be as amazed and enthralled as these guys.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 9, 2022)

Leann said:


> Spring is the perfect time to hear the sounds of the birds early in the morning then a few hours before sunset. Nothing, absolutely nothing, relaxes me more than to hear their "music".



My wife and I really like the nature films by this company...very relaxing. This one of birds, with bird songs, calls...






++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

600 Bird Songs and Calls (USA and Canada)

https://www.bird-sounds.net/


----------



## WheatenLover (May 9, 2022)

I have a few mourning doves who sit on my windowsill in the mornings. They are loud enough to wake me up, but I love them. I was surprised that many people don't.

We also have a ton of birds who visit our yard. Their singing in the morning will soon wake me up at 4:30 a.m. every day. They sound so joyous I don't mind. It's having a symphony of birds.

Cornell University has a great site on birds.  https://www.allaboutbirds.org/news/  and https://www.birds.cornell.edu/home/


----------



## JonSR77 (May 9, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I have a few mourning doves who sit on my windowsill in the mornings. They are loud enough to wake me up, but I love them. I was surprised that many people don't.
> 
> We also have a ton of birds who visit our yard. Their singing in the morning will soon wake me up at 4:30 a.m. every day. They sound so joyous I don't mind. It's having a symphony of birds.
> 
> Cornell University has a great site on birds.  https://www.allaboutbirds.org/news/  and https://www.birds.cornell.edu/home/



Thanks for the resources....

Isn't that Merlin ID thing, through Cornell? I think so...

Merlin Bird ID – Free, instant bird identification help and guide ...

https://merlin.allaboutbirds.org/​

_Merlin_ features the best of community contributed photos, songs, and calls, tips from experts around the world to help you _ID_ the _birds_ you see, and range maps .


----------



## JustDave (May 9, 2022)

I'm now in Virginia, after 45 years in Montana, where it was green all winter.  Spring comes on stronger here because of that.  The forest goes from essentially "dead" to "lush with life," more lush because of the deciduous trees and shrubs that are so abundant and thick.  I have new signs of spring here.  I have Whippoorwills now.  Of all the bird calls, that one enchants me more than any of the others.  I remember hearing them one night in Wisconsin when I was growing up in Chicago, and I never forgot them.  I had some friends from Montana visiting a couple years ago, a husband and wife.  The wife had lived on the Great Plains her entire life, and while we were sitting on the porch one evening a nearby Whippoorwill cut loose with it's song that punctuates and dominates the evening sounds.  The wife said in surprise, "What was that?!"  I answered with some authoritative pride, "That was a Whippoorwill.  Welcome to Virginia."


----------



## WheatenLover (May 9, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Thanks for the resources....
> 
> Isn't that Merlin ID thing, through Cornell? I think so...
> 
> _Merlin_ features the best of community contributed photos, songs, and calls, tips from experts around the world to help you _ID_ the _birds_ you see, and range maps .


I was wondering that too. It's been a long time since I've visited the Cornell site. The Merlin site seems to be for phones, but it seems to have all the same stuff the Cornell does.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 9, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I'm now in Virginia, after 45 years in Montana, where it was green all winter.  Spring comes on stronger here because of that.  The forest goes from essentially "dead" to "lush with life," more lush because of the deciduous trees and shrubs that are so abundant and thick.  I have new signs of spring here.  I have Whippoorwills now.  Of all the bird calls, that one enchants me more than any of the others.  I remember hearing them one night in Wisconsin when I was growing up in Chicago, and I never forgot them.  I had some friends from Montana visiting a couple years ago, a husband and wife.  The wife had lived on the Great Plains her entire life, and while we were sitting on the porch one evening a nearby Whippoorwill cut loose with it's song that punctuates and dominates the evening sounds.  The wife said in surprise, "What was that?!"  I answered with some authoritative pride, "That was a Whippoorwill.  Welcome to Virginia."



I did some hiking in Glacier in 1980. Montana? Some of the most beautiful country I have ever seen!

Did some hiking on the Appalachian Trail back then.  Hours of pure silence...and then heard a quail!  Was an amazing sound.  Not far from the Berkshires in Western Massachusetts...


----------



## JustDave (May 9, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I did some hiking in Glacier in 1980. Montana? Some of the most beautiful country I have ever seen!
> 
> Did some hiking on the Appalachian Trail back then.  Hours of pure silence...and then heard a quail!  Was an amazing sound.  Not far from the Berkshires in Western Massachusetts...


I lived 100 miles west of Glacier, and hiked the Cabinet Mountains Wilderness Area, mostly.  But I also spent time in the Bearthooths, north of Yellowstone, and the Bob Marshall Wilderness, just across the road from Glacier Park.  I always loved Montana.  Always will.  I haven't hiked on the Appalachian Trail yet, but I may set foot on it, just to say, "Yeah, I hiked the Appalachian... sorta."


----------



## katlupe (May 9, 2022)

That is one of the things I missed and still miss moving from living in the forest to living in a city. The birds singing in the early morning was how I woke up. I also miss the spring peepers which was very loud near my house.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 9, 2022)

8 Hours Relaxing Nature Sounds Forest stream-Sleep relaxation-Bird singing-Sound of Water


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2022)

We have a couple of morning Owls calling in the early morning....sometimes soothing...sometimes not.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 18, 2022)

Absolutely, makes my day every day.


----------



## Gary O' (May 18, 2022)

Nothing more beautiful than the sounds of Nature​
Got that so right

The sounds were a pure joy when living at our mountain cabin

I think the quietude, the stillness after a fresh fallen snow, captured me more than anything

Our 'back yard' up there;


----------

